# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  زيارة السيدة زينب(ع) كاملة مكتوبة

## شاب وسيم

*

بمناسبة ذكرى رحيل ام المصائب زينب بنت علي-ع- اقدم لكم النص المكتوب لزيارة السيدة زينب –ع- كاملا راجيا منكم الدعاء;


السلام عليكِ يا بنت سلطان الأنبياء، السلام عليكِ يا**بنت صاحب الحوض واللواء، السلام عليكِ يا بنت من عرج به إلى السماء ووصل إلى مقام**قاب قوسين أو أدنى، السلام عليكِ يا بنت نبي الهدى وسيد الورى ومنقذ العباد من**الردى، السلام عليكِ يا بنت صاحب الخلق العظيم والآيات والذكر الحكيم، السلام عليكِ**يا بنت صاحب المقام المحمود والحوض المورود واللواء المشهود، السلام عليكِ يا بنت**منهج دين الإسلام وصاحب القبلة والقرآن، وعلم الصدق والحق والإحسان، السلام عليكِ**يا بنت صفوة الأنبياء وعلم الأتقياء ومشهور الذكر في الأرض والسماء، ورحمة الله**وبركاته**.
**السلام عليكِ يا بنت خير خلق الله، وسيد خلقه وأول العدد قبل إيجاد**أرضه وسماواته، وآخر الأبد بعد فناء الدنيا وأهلها، ورحمة الله وبركاته**.
**السلام**عليكِ يا بنت إمام الأتقياء، السلام عليكِ يا بنت عماد الأصفياء، السلام عليكِ يا**بنت يعسوب الدين، السلام عليكِ يا بنت أمير المؤمنين، السلام عليكِ يا بنت قائد**البررة، السلام عليكِ يا بنت قامع الكفرة والفجرة، السلام عليكِ يا بنت وارث**النبيين، السلام عليكِ يا بنت خليفة سيد المرسلين، السلام عليكِ يا بنت النبأ**العظيم على اليقين. السلام عليكِ يا بنت من حساب الناس عليه، والكوثر في يديه،**والنص يوم الغدير عليه ورحمة الله وبركاته، السلام عليكِ يا بنت من قاد زمام ناقتها**جبرائيل، وشاركها في مصابها إسرافيل، وغضب بسببها الربُّ الجليل، وبكى لمصابها**إبراهيم الخليل، ونوحٌ وموسى الكليم في كربلاء، ورحمة الله وبركاته**.
**السلام**عليكِ يا بنت البدور السواطع، السلام عليكِ يا بنت زمزم والصفا، السلام عليكِ يا**بنت مكة ومنى، السلام عليكِ يا بنت من حُمل على البراق في الهواء، السلام عليكِ يا**بنت من حمل الزكاة بأطراف الرداء وبذله على الفقراء، السلام عليكِ يا بنت من أسرى**به الله من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى، السلام عليكِ يا بنت محمدٍ المصطفى،**السلام عليكِ يا بنت علي المرتضى، السلام عليكِ يا بنت فاطمة الزهراء، السلام عليكِ**يا بنت خديجة الكبرى، السلام عليكِ وعلى جدك المختار، السلام عليكِ وعلى أبيك حيدر**الكرار، السلام عليكِ وعلى السادات الأطهار الأخيار وهم حجج الله على الأقطار**ساداتُ الأرض والسماء من ولد أخيك الحسين، الشهيد العطشان الظمآن، وهو أبو التسعة**الأطهار، وهم حجج الله من طرق الشرق والغرب من الليل والنهار، الذين حبهم فرضٌ على**أعناق كل الخلائق. السلام عليكِ يا بنت ولي الله الأعظم، السلام عليكِ يا أخت ولي**الله المعظم، السلام عليكِ يا عمة ولي الله المكرم، السلام عليكِ يا أم المصائب* *زينب ورحمةُ الله وبركاته**.*

----------

